# Ford Focus RS Kamikaze ISM Pro 3 day Detail! [PIC HEAVY!]



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

This beautiful Ford Focus RS was in for paint correction and Kamikaze ISM Pro coating! A massive credit to the owner, it was also in wonderful condition! It was nice to detail a car that you know had been really well looked after!

These Ford Focus RS' are quite rare here in Australia, with only 200 of these 2010 year models released here. We were never meant to get them here, these were actually Ireland's quota that they couldn't sell. These were also expensive, costing about the same as a Subaru Impreza WRX STI and Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution X.

This particular RS is modified in the engine bay and putting out some big power! It's used for track days, like on the day before I got my hands on it!

This was a fun detail, I really enjoyed it. This paint was also the brightest, whitest paint I've ever seen! Very nice!

Here's how she turned up. Nice condition indeed!














































Bath time! The RS was soaked with an Angelwax Fast Foam to start with, then a wash with ArmorAll Heavy Duty wash. The front end also got clayed to remove little bits of rubber and asphalt.




























Correction time. Healthy paint levels were measured through out, around the 180um range.

The paintwork was in very decent shape, only showing the usual wash swirls and marks that you would expect that had accumulated since 2010. I couldn't quite get the results I wanted with a one step polish, Meguiars M205 just wasn't quite strong enough to get all the marks out.

I gave it a quick hit with Meguiars M100 on Rupes Yellow pad, then really glossed it up with Meguiars M205 on Rupes White pad. I did try to get some 50/50's but with the paint being so bright and white, the pics just washed out.

The head and tail lights were corrected as well, and the badges were cleaned up with Kamikaze Silica Scale Remover. This stuff is awesome! It brings these badges etc back to new very easy!























































The RS was very lucky to receive Kamikaze ISM Pro version coating! This one is a little different to regular ISM, it's a bit thinner, a bit easier to work with, and seems to give a bit more gloss. It should be more durable too.

Here is my mate Nick getting in on the action! Yep, the door jambs get coated too!




























The exhaust was cleaned up firstly by an acidic wheel cleaner to remove all the carbon build up, then polished with HD Metal. Such a dramatic difference!














































The wheels were given the once over and protected with Kamikaze Over Coat. The tyres were treated with Angelwax Elixir.










The engine bay was nice and tidy, I cleaned it up with a damp microfiber cloth and a weak shampoo solution. The plastics were treated with 303 Aerospace Protectant, and the carbon fiber was protected with Kamikaze Over Coat.














































The interior received a clean and vacuum out. The dash and plastics were given the once over with 303 Aerospace Protectant. The Recaro seats were wiped over with a damp microfiber cloth. The leather was cleaned with Angelwax Heaven for Leather, then nourished with Angelwax Hide-Rate. The alcantara was treated with Angelwax Shield.













































































































Not a bad interior! Nice place to be!



















The windows were cleaned using Rain-X X-Treme Clean cleaner by hand, then treated with Angelwax H2GO.










Seeing as the RS was used at the track the day before it was dropped off, the helmet was still in the car. So you guessed it, It got a detail too! 

I just gave it a clean up with Meg's 205 by hand, then protected it with Kamikaze Over Coat.


















































































Here she is all done! Lovely gloss on the bright white paint! :argie:


























































































































































Thanks for looking! Questions and comments welcome! :thumb:

.


----------



## Yaro V (Oct 8, 2016)

Beautiful especially for a track car. That white paint really pops. Well done!

Do the engines mods have anything to do with the bonnet not closing all the way?


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Yaro V said:


> Beautiful especially for a track car. That white paint really pops. Well done!
> 
> Do the engines mods have anything to do with the bonnet not closing all the way?


I dont think they are affecting the bonnet closing - I am guessing the car has bonnet raisers on it.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Yaro V said:


> Beautiful especially for a track car. That white paint really pops. Well done!
> 
> Do the engines mods have anything to do with the bonnet not closing all the way?


Thanks!

Yes, it has 1" spacers. :thumb:


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Lovely write up as usual. Great stuff


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Car looks great. Where's alasar to say how rubbish the coatings are lol I hope you tell the customer to wash it before it fully cures as well


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Another Quality Detail:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Stokie (Jun 9, 2013)

Stunning!!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job fella and love theses focus rs what a nice track car


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Cracking job


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks guys.


Seems some people are complaining about my detail threads.....


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

-Raven- said:


> Seems some people are complaining about my detail threads.....


Used to be Kelly's Threads that were complained about and now yours? 

Can't see a problem myself - superb photography, write up and some lovely cars on show. What's to complain about? 

Alan W


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

lovely lovely


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Alan W said:


> Used to be Kelly's Threads that were complained about and now yours?
> 
> Can't see a problem myself - superb photography, write up and some lovely cars on show. What's to complain about?
> 
> Alan W


Cheers Alan.

Number plates and picture water marks mate. Triggered someone haha! I've since changed the pics.

I guess people think I'm a pro detailer. That's very flattering and all, but this is the second detail I've done this year! The first for the year was the black BRZ (my bosses) I did a month ago.

The black WRX (my friends) detail I posted 2 weeks or so ago was done at the start on November. I was quiet on here end of last year, didn't post anything for ages. But still got a detail or two to post from last year like my own WRX.... :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

-Raven- said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Seems some people are complaining about my detail threads.....


Can you explain a bit more in detail what seems to be the problem with your threads,as i was going to start to contribute more with Showroom style threads this year for DW and its members...but if its going to be like that I won't even bother.SJ.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

-Raven- said:


> Cheers Alan.
> 
> Number plates and picture water marks mate. Triggered someone haha! I've since changed the pics.
> 
> ...


Thanks...:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

-Raven- said:


> Cheers Alan.
> 
> Number plates and picture water marks mate. Triggered someone haha! I've since changed the pics.


Aaaaah, now you mention it I remember seeing them! :lol:

Didn't think twice about it because I know you're not a Pro just a very keen (OCD ) detailer. 

Anyway, keep up the good work and keep the details coming! 

Alan W


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

stonejedi said:


> Can you explain a bit more in detail what seems to be the problem with your threads,as i was going to start to contribute more with Showroom style threads this year for DW and its members...but if its going to be like that I won't even bother.SJ.


Explained below. :thumb:

Post up your details please! It's refreshing to see someone actually post up some decent detail work, it's why I go to all the effort to do it myself.


----------



## alfa.rbt (Jun 22, 2013)

Very enjoyable read and cracking results as always. Got to love attention to detail, top work mate. Can't wait to do my AR Giulietta next week, hopefully ISM is on it's way to me !


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Looks great! Nice work matey!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Love the Mk2s. Fantastic example.


----------



## Gedo (Apr 5, 2017)

Great post, and don't let anyone tell you otherwise ! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Very thorough work and documentation as always bro


----------



## WayneST250 (Nov 26, 2013)

Nice Car
Nice job
Nice write-up

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

Never understand why anyone complains about other peoples work, from all the threads i have read of Ravens and the work he has carried out is nothing short of exemplary and I for one read as many threads as i can from pro and non pro detailers as I learn something new all the time.


----------



## Daniel Branco (May 1, 2016)

The photos are dead


----------

